# Finally got my first humi...and sampler to fill it!



## DerStro (Jul 21, 2009)

I bought the Humidor + 10 cigar sampler and it finally arrived a few days ago. After popping the cigars in the freezer to (hopefully) kill off what looks like may have been beetles and seasoning the humi, she's finally ready to go...almost. The cigars dried out a lot in the freezer and my little jar of PG crystals are working overtime to bring the humidity up from the low 50's. Hopefully I can upgrade to the heartfelt Humedad Palo Toro soon.


----------



## mc2712 (Mar 14, 2008)

Congrats on the humi and cigars, but if you are going hang around here you are going to have to get a much bigger humi. I started with the same set up and now have 100 and 300 count humi's.


----------



## suretolose (Jul 8, 2009)

Looks good. Enjoy:thumb:


----------



## blueeyedbum (Nov 9, 2008)

mc2712 said:


> Congrats on the humi and cigars, but if you are going hang around here you are going to have to get a much bigger humi. I started with the same set up and now have 100 and 300 count humi's.


What he said, but add a 150qt coolidor.


----------



## K Baz (Mar 2, 2007)

Congrats - love to see guys first humid

Remember to take lots of pictures 2 years from know you look back with fond memories and wonder


----------



## Sigarz (Jul 29, 2006)

blueeyedbum said:


> What he said, but add a 150qt coolidor.


so true. If your into cigars enough to spend time on a cigar forum then there's no doubt you'll start sliding quickly down the slope, just like the rest of us.

for me Im past my humi stage, have 2 big ones, moving towards my vino temp stage, soon after that it will be walk in humi time...lol


----------



## DerStro (Jul 21, 2009)

Haha, it's funny to see the natural progression of things from a small starter humi to an entire basement sealed and dedicated to storing cigars. I know I'll need a bigger one, it's already taken some craftiness to fit everything in there and still get the lid to close but I'm happy with it for the time being. Instead of buying a bigger humi, I'm hoping a small one will force me to not buy as many cigars...


----------



## SmoknTaz (Jun 18, 2008)

DerStro said:


> Haha, it's funny to see the natural progression of things from a small starter humi to an entire basement sealed and dedicated to storing cigars. I know I'll need a bigger one, it's already taken some craftiness to fit everything in there and still get the lid to close but I'm happy with it for the time being. Instead of buying a bigger humi, *I'm hoping a small one will force me to not buy as many cigars...*


:lol: Good luck! Congrats on your first of many :thumb:


----------



## fuente~fuente (May 11, 2009)

No chance DerStro... You've just signed a piece of your life away!:lol:

You might as well enjoy it & smoke up!:smoke:

Congrats on your new humi!!!! It looks nice!!!


----------



## edogg (Jun 15, 2009)

Congrats and enjoy


----------



## lwleaver (Jul 24, 2009)

Congrats on your first humi. I have been on here about a month and just ordered a new 150-200 count. I started with a 20 count, then a 50 and now, well at least I am enjoying the ride.


----------



## Schecter30 (Dec 12, 2006)

I've had the same two desktop humis for like 3 years now. Don't know how I do it.


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

very nice


----------



## thebayratt (Jun 4, 2009)

I ordered the same thing and it should be in tomorrow. Even though I already own 2 humis and now a vinotemp project in the works http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/cigar-accessory-discussion/254951-new-vino-thread-pics-s.html. I plan to move the humi to either a prize, pass, or bomb. I can never passs up a good deal and this is worth the $25 just in 2 or 3 sticks!
Congrats on the 1st humi and welcome to Puff!


----------



## SmokeRings (Jul 5, 2009)

congrats on your first of many. 
may your journey down the slope be a good one lol
enjoy!


----------



## zeavran1 (Aug 18, 2009)

I started with the same size. Now I have 3 of the them and a 300 count as well. It's tough to stop buying once you get going. Good luck.


----------



## ca21455 (Jul 23, 2006)

I also started with the same size setup. It actually lasted a few months and then I hit the slope!


----------

